# Riding with a broken/sprained toe.. Random. :)



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

My hubby told me not to buut I really don't think it's going to be too bad. I am learning to post the trot today so lets hope I can keep my feet in the stirrups and not bounce on my toe, but I tried putting pressure on my foot where I would in a stirrup and it felt fine!! Plus it's just my baby toe, it's not like I even need it! 

Oh and I hurt my toe from walking into a brick paver.. Now it's all blue and swollen.. I'm not sure why someone would let me on a horse if I'm the much of a clutz on the ground!


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

Mmm might not work as well as I thought.. It feels okay barefoot but my boots definitely pinch that toe!!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah I bet the boots definitely hurt it. Have you tried wrapping it with some medical tape?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Eric Lamaze jumped in the Masters with a broken foot - cost him first place though. He lost his stirrup going into a combination.


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I actually broke my pinky toe and the one next to it on my right foot during an Oregon Trail re-enactment along side Mt. Hood on the Barlow part of it for a week. I was surprised that when I walked around in camp my foot hurt as hell. But when I jumped in the saddle.... I had no pain ... If I could go through that hellish week with a broken foot I bet you could do anything lol.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Go for it! I sprained my ankle once and had to poultice it (yep used my horse's poultice) the night before a comp so I could get a boot on over the swelling. Luckily it was my right ankle so it didn't hurt too much getting up in the saddle.

It was a combined training so dressage in the morning then SJ in the afternoon, never took the boot off all day. When I finished SJ in the afternoon and had packed ther horse up etc, found I couldn't get my boot off for love nor money! Had to cut it off around the ankle. So just choose your footware carefully! 

No pain no gain


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Perfect occasion to start working without stirrups! With a broken toe I cant imagine it would feel good to work with stirrups. Years ago I rolled my ankle the day before a show. During the flat classes I always kept the side away from the judge out of the stirrup, because it hurt so much. Luckily the rest of the classes were without stirrups anyways so I was ok.

Stirrupless work sucks, but you gotta do it!


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

DubyaS6 said:


> Yeah I bet the boots definitely hurt it. Have you tried wrapping it with some medical tape?


Yeah but wrapping seemed to make it worse? It felt like there was more pressure on it and I didn't like it! I tried on four different pairs of shoes and luckily one pair of tennis shoes did okay!


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> eric lamaze jumped in the masters with a broken foot - cost him first place though. He lost his stirrup going into a combination.


ouch!!!


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

Fluffy Pony said:


> I actually broke my pinky toe and the one next to it on my right foot during an Oregon Trail re-enactment along side Mt. Hood on the Barlow part of it for a week. I was surprised that when I walked around in camp my foot hurt as hell. But when I jumped in the saddle.... I had no pain ... If I could go through that hellish week with a broken foot I bet you could do anything lol.


An Oregon Trail reenactment? That is AWESOME I would love to go to that!!! I had the same thing - I could hardly walk but I got into the saddle and felt fine!!


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Perfect occasion to start working without stirrups! With a broken toe I cant imagine it would feel good to work with stirrups. Years ago I rolled my ankle the day before a show. During the flat classes I always kept the side away from the judge out of the stirrup, because it hurt so much. Luckily the rest of the classes were without stirrups anyways so I was ok.
> 
> Stirrupless work sucks, but you gotta do it!


It actually felt way better to ride than it did to walk! I haven't worked yet withought stirrups, this was my third lessong (it only lasted half an hour because I got stuck in traffic -and lost- and was late) but when do you start working without stirrups? She and I were actually talking about riding bareback and she seemed pretty interested in using that once I 'master' posting.


----------

